# Ratings For Uber Riders



## mac'ncheese (Nov 8, 2017)

I did my first day as an uber driver last saturday and I have a question. Do I have to rate riders right after the trip or can I wait and do them all a few hours later?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

It would be a blessing if we could rate riders later on down the line....but unfortunately No, we as drivers are forced to rate immediately.

Then becomes the big question, do you rate fairly, knowing full well there will be rider retaliation or give everyone a 5 star rating knowing they can still give you a crap rating or not rate you at all.


----------



## mac'ncheese (Nov 8, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> It would be a blessing if we could rate riders later on down the line....but unfortunately No, we as drivers are forced to rate immediately.
> 
> Then becomes the big question, do you rate fairly, knowing full well there will be rider retaliation or give everyone a 5 star rating knowing they can still give you a crap rating or not rate you at all.


Thank you. Ok, So I few more questions: So do they see if I gave them a bad rating? Can they wait to give me a rating until they see mine? My problem with this is: 1. I didn't know someone left chicken nuggets and fries until later, so what do I have to do, inspect my car after every ride? 2. Do they have to tip right away? I want to rate someone high if they tip but If I don't see it right away,...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Maybe the nuggets and fries was your tip?

Unfortunately if a tip does come later, you have no way of knowing at the time you rate them.
I just rate them based on the ride and how they treated me.
Some will rate based on if they got a cash tip or not.
It's far from a perfect system


----------



## mac'ncheese (Nov 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Maybe the nuggets and fries was your tip?
> 
> Unfortunately if a tip does come later, you have no way of knowing at the time you rate them.
> I just rate them based on the ride and how they treated me.
> ...


Thank you! Funny about the nuggets, he also left his entire coke which I joke to my next and last Pax of the night that he could have. Little did I know, he was probably like whats with the mess on the floor.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Tell them it is a promotion to try UberEats....lol


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

mac'ncheese said:


> I didn't know someone left chicken nuggets and fries until later


Nuggets, fries *AND *a coke?

That's bloody favoritism!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

mac'ncheese said:


> Thank you. Ok, So I few more questions: So do they see if I gave them a bad rating? Can they wait to give me a rating until they see mine? My problem with this is: 1. I didn't know someone left chicken nuggets and fries until later, so what do I have to do, inspect my car after every ride? 2. Do they have to tip right away? I want to rate someone high if they tip but If I don't see it right away,...


They cannot technically see what rating a particular driver gave them. However AFAIK if they happen to be the type to check their rating and they see that it dropped after riding with a certain driver they could assume the bad rating was from that driver and give him a bad rating in return.

Until recently there was a way to change the ratings you gave through the app but I believe we can no longer do that. It might be that if you contact Uber and ask them to change a specific rating with a good reason (such as the chicken nuggets) they might change it, but IDK.


----------



## nycpax (Nov 8, 2017)

I used to just give all drivers 5 star, unless something went horribly wrong.Recently I noticed my rating is displayed on the app and sometimes it goes down after a ride. So now just I retaliate with 1 star if i see this happen.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

ALWAYS check your backseat after every ride. If pax left garbage, hit them with a cleaning fee.



nycpax said:


> I used to just give all drivers 5 star, unless something went horribly wrong.Recently I noticed my rating is displayed on the app and sometimes it goes down after a ride. So now just I retaliate with 1 star if i see this happen.


Lots of NYC TLC will give a 1-star to pax who don't tip. Also, do you keep your drivers waiting?


----------



## nycpax (Nov 8, 2017)

ibeam23 said:


> ALWAYS check your backseat after every ride. If pax left garbage, hit them with a cleaning fee.
> 
> Lots of NYC TLC will give a 1-star to pax who don't tip. Also, do you keep your drivers waiting?


I don't usually keep them waiting. I don't tip with cash, I usually end up doing a rating later, just as I am ordering next ride and add a tip at that same time, although i don't tip every ride. So today I thought why should I tip this guy when he just down-rated me. Hence instead of 5 star and tip- one star retaliation.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

nycpax said:


> I don't usually keep them waiting. I don't tip with cash, I usually end up doing a rating later, just as I am ordering next ride and add a tip at that same time, although i don't tip every ride. So today I thought why should I tip this guy when he just down-rated me. Hence instead of 5 star and tip- one star retaliation.


It may not have been that last driver who downrated you. I know foober holds back low ratings and doesn't show them immediately. It's a flawed system.


----------



## nycpax (Nov 8, 2017)

ibeam23 said:


> It may not have been that last driver who downrated you. I know foober holds back low ratings and doesn't show them immediately. It's a flawed system.


It's unfortunate if that's the case as retaliation would then hit an innocent driver. Actually it was a little weird rating went from 4.64 to 4.58 after the ride, then after I rated and no other ride taken it went back up to 4.64.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

nycpax said:


> It's unfortunate if that's the case as retaliation would then hit an innocent driver. Actually it was a little weird rating went from 4.64 to 4.58 after the ride, then after I rated and no other ride taken it went back up to 4.64.





nycpax said:


> It's unfortunate if that's the case as retaliation would then hit an innocent driver. Actually it was a little weird rating went from 4.64 to 4.58 after the ride, then after I rated and no other ride taken it went back up to 4.64.


Same for drivers. I've seen my rating fluctuate .01 +\- on a day I didn't drive at all. Sometimes it'll go up and down even though I didn't do one ride yet that day. Don't worry about ratings. It's all a big Uber social experiment anyway.


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

mac'ncheese said:


> I did my first day as an uber driver last saturday and I have a question. Do I have to rate riders right after the trip or can I wait and do them all a few hours later?


You are a troll!
Obviously you have never driven for UBER!

You have never driven for UBER.
Lol! Troll!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Matt's your driver said:


> You are a troll!
> Obviously you have never driven for UBER!


You don't believe it's possible for a new Uber driver to drive around using the app for several hours and not know what he's doing? lol


----------



## mac'ncheese (Nov 8, 2017)

Matt's your driver said:


> You are a troll!
> Obviously you have never driven for UBER!
> 
> You have never driven for UBER.
> Lol! Troll!


Because I couldn't figure out if I could rate someone later? Ok.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

mac'ncheese said:


> Thank you. Ok, So I few more questions: So do they see if I gave them a bad rating? Can they wait to give me a rating until they see mine? My problem with this is: 1. I didn't know someone left chicken nuggets and fries until later, so what do I have to do, inspect my car after every ride? 2. Do they have to tip right away? I want to rate someone high if they tip but If I don't see it right away,...


 Unfortunately, we don't know if someone tipped until after we rate them. So, I have started giving everyone a four star rating unless they were rude or late were smelly, then they receive either a one or a two star rating. Since I started doing this, my driver rating has not changed at all, so I don't think that they can see the immediate change to their passenger rating. I've been 100% honest in my ratings and I have seen no revenge ratings.

Keep in mind that on Uber, most passengers are still cheap as hell, yes some do tip, but the majority don't for some bizarre reason. Back when we could change the rating that we gave passengers, I would give everyone five stars at first, and then if they didn't tip me I would go back and re-read them as one star. But we can no longer re-rate unfortunately, so everyone gets a four (since the majority of passengers do not tip despite being provided stellar service, being a good driver, knowing the city like the back of my hand, being friendly, helpful, etc. etc.)

As far as checking your car's back seat after every passenger leaves, yes you should absolutely do that; so far in the last few months I've had passengers leave behind cell phones, purses, sets of keys, sunblock, and several other random items. I always say "make sure you have everything" as they are exiting the car but somehow people STILL leave shit behind.

Good luck and be safe!!


----------



## mac'ncheese (Nov 8, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Unfortunately, we don't know if someone tipped until after we rate them. So, I have started giving everyone a four star rating unless they were rude or late were smelly, then they receive either a one or a two star rating. Since I started doing this, my driver rating has not changed at all, so I don't think that they can see the immediate change to their passenger rating. I've been 100% honest in my ratings and I have seen no revenge ratings.
> 
> Keep in mind that on Uber, most passengers are still cheap as hell, yes some do tip, but the majority don't for some bizarre reason. Back when we could change the rating that we gave passengers, I would give everyone five stars at first, and then if they didn't tip me I would go back and re-read them as one star. But we can no longer re-rate unfortunately, so everyone gets a four (since the majority of passengers do not tip despite being provided stellar service, being a good driver, knowing the city like the back of my hand, being friendly, helpful, etc. etc.)
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

nycpax said:


> I don't usually keep them waiting. I don't tip with cash, I usually end up doing a rating later, just as I am ordering next ride and add a tip at that same time, although i don't tip every ride. So today I thought why should I tip this guy when he just down-rated me. Hence instead of 5 star and tip- one star retaliation.


But how do you know for sure it was that specific driver? And even if it WAS that driver, did he rate you poorly for a specific reason? If there was a reason, why on earth would you retaliate? are you saying you'd give a bad driver a 5-star rating even though he sucked?

Talk about double standards.


----------

